# GTA V Specs still waiting U_U



## mroofie (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone else pissed at rockstar for not releasing the requirements?
I check every day for news about GTA v PC because how can one pre order a game and not know the specs!! *_*


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 27, 2014)

still no official release date, no reviews for pc version, and no reviews for next gen console versions. Still though you need to at least beat the recommended specs of GTA IV if you're thinking about pre-ordering.
https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/200144866-PC-System-Requirements-for-GTA-IV


Your GPU simply isn't going to cut it. Judging how the last GTA PC release went, you need to think about a R9-270X or GTX 660 Ti at the least. And I'd go up to 8GB of ram, 4GB might not be enough.


----------



## mroofie (Aug 27, 2014)

yogurt_21 said:


> still no official release date, no reviews for pc version, and no reviews for next gen console versions. Still though you need to at least beat the recommended specs of GTA IV if you're thinking about pre-ordering.
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/200144866-PC-System-Requirements-for-GTA-IV
> 
> 
> Your GPU simply isn't going to cut it. Judging how the last GTA PC release went, you need to think about a R9-270X or GTX 660 Ti at the least. And I'd go up to 8GB of ram, 4GB might not be enough.


Don't worry I am thinking of upgrading but I still need to know the specs!
Their specs will determine if I really need a super high-end gpu


----------



## DayKnight (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't forget to build a nuclear power plant in your backyard too. After all, it's GTA 5.

660Ti *atleast*, 8gB RAM, etc... 



Wait for the specs and buy accordingly. Save the money till then because you need a new PSU too. Total 250$ minimum (everything new and after selling your current hardware).

Not that well versed in AMD processors and their power, so cant comment.

Edit: Just checked. Processor wise, you have ZERO problems.


----------



## XL-R8R (Aug 28, 2014)

Well... seeing as the PS4 features (almost) a 270X (7850/7870 performance) and 8GB of RAM; yogurts idea was so bad, really.


To be honest, I'm expecting this release of GTA to be needing a 280X or GTX770 to run at a respectable frame rate while being cranked up. I also foresee some issues with 2GB of VRAM @ 1080, if this is the case.



I for one am looking forward to the (master race edition) PC release of GTA V... certainly seeing as though I havent given up to the pressure of console ownership at this point lol 



Edit: And yes, he will need a new PSU if he wants a new card.


----------



## mroofie (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm probably gonna get the R9 270X since GTA v might support mantle 
the 660 ti not being sold anymore in my country 
im upgrading my ram, gpu, case and psu
16GB of ram
R9 270X 4GB
Corsair Spec-03 Case
Corsair RM 650 watt (Gold edition)
motherboard and CPU not being updated 



XL-R8R said:


> Well... seeing as the PS4 features (almost) a 270X (7850/7870 performance) and 8GB of RAM; yogurts idea was so bad, really.
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'm expecting this release of GTA to be needing a 280X or GTX770 to run at a respectable frame rate while being cranked up. I also foresee some issues with 2GB of VRAM @ 1080, if this is the case.
> ...


----------



## D007 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd just assume you are going to need a beast computer, knowing the gta franchise.


----------



## z1tu (Aug 28, 2014)

Seems the game might be delayed - 







They demo'ed the retail partners but not the press, so it's rumored it might be delayed


----------



## XL-R8R (Aug 28, 2014)

The video is pretty pointless.

A, its a rumor as ever.
B, it gives out no useful information

I also found this YouTube comment to be pretty much on the money:  





> _context of this video "oh no, we haven't heard anything regarding  GTA V on next gen since 2 months, better assume it's delayed."_





However, Rockstar has an habit of releasing things a little bit later than expected. I mean, would it really surprise anyone if this came out closer to Christmas than what we were hoping it would?

After all, they only say "_Coming Fall 2014_" which can mean any time until late October, which is probably when it will be seeing as all the other 3D versions since GTA 3 have had a late October releases.


Personally, I'd sooner them take a little bit longer.... after the 'issues' with GTA 4 and it being a bugfest from day one, maybe the extra time will help them iron out the major problems and we wont all have to be active BETA testers again.


----------



## z1tu (Aug 28, 2014)

*MOD NOTE: STOP DOUBLE/TRIPLE POSTING



XL-R8R said:


> The video is pretty pointless.
> 
> A, its a rumor as ever.
> B, it gives out no useful information
> ...



I agree, I can't watch the video since I'm at work and don't have access to youtube, I just saw it in a news article.



z1tu said:


> Seems the game might be delayed -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is also another video stating and could come 2014 there are some evidence that link to it
Check the news again I was surprised myself lol xD



D007 said:


> I'd just assume you are going to need a beast computer, knowing the gta franchise.


gta franchise ?
Dont You mean Gta iv ?
You know the pc killer 

WE should make this a official news thread about the arrival of gta v


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 28, 2014)

mroofie said:


> WE should make this a official news thread about the arrival of gta v



Friendly reminder.  There's an edit button in the bottom left hand of your post.  If you're going to add more to a post, use that.  If you read the forum rules, multi-posting is rather frowned upon.

As many avatars and signatures read, post count doesn't equate to e-peen.  




On topic, who cares?  Every GTA release is a bug festival, preceded by moaning that Rockstar is taking so long to port the game to PC.  Why not just go out and buy two discounted games that cover what GTA does in the mean time?  Saints Row 4 will cover the open world and vehicles, while Dark Souls can cover your frustrating difficulty spikes and linearly non-linear missions.  Between both of those games, you've got enough hours to kill all the time before GTA V is released, fewer bugs, and two reasonably compelling stories.


----------



## XL-R8R (Aug 28, 2014)

On a note of who cares; obviously people who're posting in here and I'd hazzard a guess at a whole lot more besides that, too.

If you dont care, then maybe dont post in the thread at all? 


But.......Saints Row 4 is pretty bad.  This is coming from a guy whose appreciated all the others, most of all SR 3.


It really wont be a patch on GTA... nothing ever was, in all honesty, so no point comparing apples to oranges, now, is there?


----------



## newconroer (Aug 28, 2014)

What concerns me is the mentality of building a computer around a single application - particularly one that while demanding, will not be anywhere near the most taxing game available.



XL-R8R said:


> But.......Saints Row 4 is pretty bad.  This is coming from a guy whose appreciated all the others, most of all SR 3.


The story to Saints Row 4 isn't as good, and the missions start out really slow so to speak. Fortunately it picks up to the point where it's worth playing, but ya it's not SR3 good.


----------



## mroofie (Aug 28, 2014)

newconroer said:


> What concerns me is the mentality of building a computer around a single application - particularly one that while demanding, will not be anywhere near the most taxing game available.


I need to upgrade my pc anyway so I don't really see your point! :0


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Meh, I played and beat GTA:IV on an Ahtlon X2 and an HD4670, and it looked better than the PS3 version.  And that was before they released the patches that improved performance...

So I'm pretty confident that any mid-range PC will be able to play GTA:V.

Heck, I'll probably end up playing it with integrated graphics just like I did with Watch Dogs...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 28, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Heck, I'll probably end up playing it with integrated graphics just like I did with Watch Dogs...



why does that feel like you're going to have to reduce the pretties so badly it'll make SA look like cutting edge?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 29, 2014)

yogurt_21 said:


> why does that feel like you're going to have to reduce the pretties so badly it'll make SA look like cutting edge?



Watch Dogs still looked decent enough.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 29, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Watch Dogs still looked decent enough.


Can you record gameplay of you playing on your integrated graphics? I'm interested in seeing what how the game looks with those settings.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2014)

cant tell if newtkie is trolling or not...

gta 5 should look better than gta 4 with similar requirements. because for one GTA 4 was a direct port from xbox and in this case they actually worked harder to build gta 5 for pc from scratch.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2014)

z1tu said:


> Seems the game might be delayed -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the game might be delayed? we can already pre order here. equivalet to $40 here.
http://www.flipkart.com/grand-theft...ta+5&ref=a687b5f4-3e61-4b34-95f0-730aa6240297

its coming on nov 14th.


----------



## z1tu (Aug 29, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> the game might be delayed? we can already pre order here. equivalet to $40 here.
> http://www.flipkart.com/grand-theft-auto-v/p/itmdzdcpdfvnc8pd?pid=AVMDX6TFZZQM7SXJ&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=gta 5&ref=a687b5f4-3e61-4b34-95f0-730aa6240297
> 
> its coming on nov 14th.



Yeah I know, I've seen the preorders a few months ago but I'll never preorder a game so I'll just wait for the reviews first.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2014)

i dont know how you saw it few months ago? its been available for pre order from this month.


----------



## z1tu (Aug 29, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> i dont know how you saw it few months ago? its been available for pre order from this month.



I don't know, I saw some news at one point about preorders and just assumed  don't mind me


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2014)

just like the video that said its been delayed? these arent news... just random people saying things.


----------



## z1tu (Aug 29, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> just like the video that said its been delayed? these arent news... just random people saying things.



But on the link it says Fall 2014, where did you get nov 14?


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2014)

"sources"


----------



## z1tu (Aug 29, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> "sources"


Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Can you record gameplay of you playing on your integrated graphics? I'm interested in seeing what how the game looks with those settings.



Sure, here you go.












de.das.dude said:


> cant tell if newtkie is trolling or not...



Not trolling, totally serious.  I played and beat Watch_Dogs using my HTPC with a 7850K.  The game was just far more enjoyable playing it on my couch on my big screen.  I didn't feel like dragging my main computer down into the living room, plus the wife probably wouldn't have like that.  I could play it smoothly on medium settings with AO turned off and water detail turned to low.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 29, 2014)

XL-R8R said:


> On a note of who cares; obviously people who're posting in here and I'd hazzard a guess at a whole lot more besides that, too.
> 
> If you dont care, then maybe dont post in the thread at all?
> 
> ...



Perhaps we have a misunderstanding, please allow me to clarify.  

I don't care that the system specifications haven't been released for the game.  I would like to see the game released, but I also don't care about the time table.  If you can't be patient enough to wait for the game, then it's already out and patched reasonably well on consoles.


For those who take issue with that statement, take stock of what you are saying.  There are tons of great games to hold you over until GTA 5 launches, so getting stressed over delays isn't a reasonable response.  We play games to have fun and decrease stress, not to add more of it to our lives.  Once you've completed at least an hour of at least 90% of the major releases for the last 6 months call me.  Otherwise, there are titles out there to tide you over until GTA 5 comes out.  Even the best game ever released isn't worth stressing out over, on a delay and lack of specification which may not even be a real delay.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Sure, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh APU XD i thought it was an intel with integrated HDCrapxxx lol.

and yes then totally possible. i have played bioshock infinite on my laptop with a A8 4500m pretty successfully.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 29, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Sure, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, why not invest in a simple wireless HDMI transmitter/receiver kit? Atlona LinkCast comes to mind.
Throw in a wireless controller dongle and you'd be running the game on the computer and playing it on the TV


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 29, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Bro, why not invest in a simple wireless HDMI transmitter/receiver kit? Atlona LinkCast comes to mind.
> Throw in a wireless controller dongle and you'd be running the game on the computer and playing it on the TV



Tried an Atlona LinkCast, it wouldn't reach from the bedroom upstairs to my livingroom downstairs so I returned it.

Plus, the HTPC works just fine.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 29, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Sure, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I thought you were talking about Intel graphics as APUs are just CPU/GPU combos in a small package. Impressive nonetheless.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 29, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Bro, why not invest in a simple wireless HDMI transmitter/receiver kit? Atlona LinkCast comes to mind.
> Throw in a wireless controller dongle and you'd be running the game on the computer and playing it on the TV


doesn't appear to be a need, outside of a few jaggies at distance it looks just fine. 

So yeah APU seems to run it just fine. Still though that apu is well ahead of the OP's GT 440 which was comparable to the A10-5800K APU.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 29, 2014)

mroofie said:


> Anyone else pissed at rockstar for not releasing the requirements?
> I check every day for news about GTA v PC because how can one pre order a game and not know the specs!! *_*



LMAO they have not released them due to it not being ready. I am sure they will when they are ready and anyways most of the time system specs are normally trash anyways so.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 30, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Bro, why not invest in a simple wireless HDMI transmitter/receiver kit? Atlona LinkCast comes to mind.
> Throw in a wireless controller dongle and you'd be running the game on the computer and playing it on the TV



because lag?


----------



## newconroer (Aug 31, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> because lag?


You'll have to enlighten me - at reasonable operating distances, I haven't felt any induced lag.
I was merely pointing out that sacrificing your gaming experience (as in not using your gaming computer at all), doesn't have to happen with a few helpful accessories.

It's not for everyone obviously.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 31, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> ahhh APU XD i thought it was an intel with integrated HDCrapxxx lol.
> 
> and yes then totally possible. i have played bioshock infinite on my laptop with a A8 4500m pretty successfully.



Oh hell no, if I had an Intel system I'd put at least a GT640 in it just because anything is better than the Intel garbage.



yogurt_21 said:


> doesn't appear to be a need, outside of a few jaggies at distance it looks just fine.
> 
> So yeah APU seems to run it just fine. Still though that apu is well ahead of the OP's GT 440 which was comparable to the A10-5800K APU.



Yeah, but I'm also playing on mostly medium settings, so I'm willing to bet it would at least be playable on a 5800K as well.

Though the OP said he is planning to upgrade, but he doesn't know what to upgrade to because he doesn't know what GTA:V will require.  The point I was trying to make was that doesn't really matter. If he upgrades to anything halfway decent he will be able to play GTA:V without a problem.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 31, 2014)

I await GTA5....... I have not given in to the consoles yet.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 31, 2014)

Steevo said:


> I await GTA5....... I have not given in to the consoles yet.


Agreed. And I like Saints Row series a lot, in some cases better than GTAs. That keeps my 'GTA' genre gaming in check until V lands on the PC.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 1, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Agreed. And I like Saints Row series a lot, in some cases better than GTAs. That keeps my 'GTA' genre gaming in check until V lands on the PC.



But that's just iyo, as to me SR 1 and 2 were total bollocks although 3 was not bad i enjoyed the last GTA on pc a hell load more even though the phone pissed me off endlessly.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 1, 2014)

Confirmation of a fall release from R* this week again in their support forums.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 12, 2014)

PC release date: January 27, 2015.... 
http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...ox1pc&utm_campaign=gtavreleasedetails09122014


----------



## z1tu (Sep 12, 2014)

Also, I told you so!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 12, 2014)

Shaite...


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> PC release date: January 27, 2015....
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...ox1pc&utm_campaign=gtavreleasedetails09122014



Awesome, hopefully this will mean it be no rushed out console playing piece of crap.


----------



## DayKnight (Sep 12, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Awesome, *hopefully* this will mean it be no rushed out console playing piece of crap.



Hope...


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 22, 2014)

FPS mode, if true is awesome!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 27, 2014)

Fall release was too late for me to want to pay full price for a polished turd, now they want extra months to dump it on the PC market at full price.



Hey, we have a car, and we will sell it to you with a new name for the same price a year and a half later if you will let us!!!! The cupholders have been upgraded. 





Fuck rockstar, fuck them in their ass for treating PC gamers like shit, the game deserves to get pirated, and I hope we find a way to pirate it on consoles too.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 27, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Fall release was too late for me to want to pay full price for a polished turd, now they want extra months to dump it on the PC market at full price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF, for all you they might of done major updates and many improvements for the PC version which i don't mind at all then it has less chance of being some pos like a lot of games are today that are released same time as the console.


----------



## DayKnight (Sep 27, 2014)

HAH!. Used to (long, long, long time ago) believed this 'late equals polished' BS!.

Many games got delayed and first, I used to say the same, hey, HOPEFULLY, we will get a bug free, polished game... BUT NO!. Not a single game I remember that came out bug free or polished.

So I am in this^ 'side'.

If it's delayed, well, it is delayed!.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 27, 2014)

Well there's your issue, you cannot expect a bug free game, even more so on release.  But yeah i know were ya coming from but not everyone's like EA ( more of a old joke from when a few of us used to play TW0X ).

And people can bitch all they want about GTA4 and how bad it was for them as to me there still been no game in it's class although what annoyed me about that game was the dam phone ringing all the time.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 27, 2014)

GTA4 had some glitches, and it was good and fine to have a few small glitches. It was also released 8 months after the console version. The 360 and PS3 had significantly different hardware than each other and PC's. The number of real bugs present were minor. I had no issue with GTA4, played it and wondered why others were complaining about it, and I was running it on a 4850.

GTA5 release on the same platforms didn't come to PC, or next generation consoles despite having the hardware available, and all featuring the same platform hardware with minor changes. They drug their feet on purpose to re-release it for the same price it was new. I am not in the market to buy a car that has set on the lot for almost two years at current pricing since it has new cupholders. In the same way I am not in the market to pay $60 for a "new" game that was released almost two years before with a shitty new feature that I don't really care about. 

The fact is as long as studios can treat PC gamers like crap and still get paid full price for it they will, and by everyone buying it at full price or pre-ordering it it shows them that we like being treated as second rate to console gamers. If that is how you want to be treated go ahead, let EA, Rockstar, and other places know you like begin shit on.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 28, 2014)

Steevo said:


> GTA4 had some glitches, and it was good and fine to have a few small glitches. It was also released 8 months after the console version. The 360 and PS3 had significantly different hardware than each other and PC's. The number of real bugs present were minor. I had no issue with GTA4, played it and wondered why others were complaining about it, and I was running it on a 4850.
> 
> GTA5 release on the same platforms didn't come to PC, or next generation consoles despite having the hardware available, and all featuring the same platform hardware with minor changes. They drug their feet on purpose to re-release it for the same price it was new. I am not in the market to buy a car that has set on the lot for almost two years at current pricing since it has new cupholders. In the same way I am not in the market to pay $60 for a "new" game that was released almost two years before with a shitty new feature that I don't really care about.
> 
> The fact is as long as studios can treat PC gamers like crap and still get paid full price for it they will, and by everyone buying it at full price or pre-ordering it it shows them that we like being treated as second rate to console gamers. If that is how you want to be treated go ahead, let EA, Rockstar, and other places know you like begin shit on.



Well if they released it on PC when it was released i know i would of disliked it from the start as the driving in it is so  basic, at least or i hope now that will not be the case and it be more like a PC game than a console one.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 28, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Well if they released it on PC when it was released i know i would of disliked it from the start as the driving in it is so  basic, at least or i hope now that will not be the case and it be more like a PC game than a console one.



GTA IV was the reason I finally broke down and bought a Gamepad for my PC. The Driving...especially the bikes...


----------



## AsRock (Sep 28, 2014)

Well game controller or wheels going be better than k\b it's a no brainer,  and as seen as it was more realistic than your typical other of course it helped.

However i just played it with the KB\mouse mainly and dealt with it easily on foot or in cars,  SA WD  JC driving experiences come no were near as good as GTA3\4  using a kb\mouse or a controller.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish they would make a switcher so I could use my momo racing wheel in car and a 360 controller on foot. The too big deadzone in GTA4 was an issue for driving well, and actually a direct input Logitech F310 is about perfect in SA, minus the character jerkiness, planes, cars and bikes felt good.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 28, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Well game controller or wheels going be better than k\b it's a no brainer,  and as seen as it was more realistic than your typical other of course it helped.
> 
> However i just played it with the KB\mouse mainly and dealt with it easily on foot or in cars,  SA WD  JC driving experiences come no were near as good as GTA3\4  using a kb\mouse or a controller.



I only use the pad for Driving and all on foot is KB/M


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 4, 2014)

GTA 5 PC gets 4k support 

http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-5-pc-gets-4k-support-and-first-person-mode/


----------



## Luka (Nov 4, 2014)

Guys, Im building a new gaming PC. My budget allows me to buy only a AMD FX X8 8320 3,5 GHz ( I can clock it at 4,0, 4,2 GHz if I want to). Specs : http://www.cpu-world...es FX-8320.html

Will it be strong enough for ultra settings in 1080p resolution with a decent fluid framerate (combined with a high end GPU, like Nvidia GTX 970 of course) ???


----------



## AsRock (Nov 4, 2014)

Luka said:


> Guys, Im building a new gaming PC. My budget allows me to buy only a AMD FX X8 8320 3,5 GHz ( I can clock it at 4,0, 4,2 GHz if I want to). Specs : http://www.cpu-world...es FX-8320.html
> 
> Will it be strong enough for ultra settings in 1080p resolution with a decent fluid framerate (combined with a high end GPU, like Nvidia GTX 970 of course) ???



Game needs to be released to find such details, people can only guess if thats enough or not so you'l have to do what the rest of us are doing, waiting.


----------



## Luka (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, I would be satisfied with a good guess  . Its a long time till the pc version comes out. How did Watch dogs perform with a octa core CPU?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2014)

AMD FX 8320 is a quad-core with SMT (2 threads per core).

At this point, we have no idea if GTA5 is CPU heavy, GPU heavy, or both.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2014)

Can't really say for sure until it's out for pc, but since the next gen consoles are pretty much amd pc's... I'd say there is a good change you'll be able to with a GTX 970.


----------



## Luka (Nov 4, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Can't really say for sure until it's out for pc, but since the next gen consoles are pretty much amd pc's... I'd say there is a good change you'll be able to with a GTX 970.



Yes, and the fact it actually runs on consoles means it shouldnt be that CPU demanding, in my opinion. Well, I ll go with a 8320 then.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2014)

Its going to be an FPS!!!!! I think this will be the first GTA I buy!


----------



## D007 (Nov 4, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its going to be an FPS!!!!! I think this will be the first GTA I buy!


If it's an FPS it has already failed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2014)

D007 said:


> If it's an FPS it has already failed.


You have never been so wrong in your entire life. That's the world is flat level of wrong.


----------



## D007 (Nov 4, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You have never been so wrong in your entire life. That's the world is flat level of wrong.



My opinion is wrong? 
I disagree. I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to have an opinion and if it is FPS, I won't even buy it.

So it's a fact.
It's it's an FPS, it has absolutely failed in my book.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2014)

D007 said:


> My opinion is wrong?
> I disagree. I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to have an opinion and if it is FPS, I won't even buy it.
> 
> So it's a fact.
> It's it's an FPS, it has absolutely failed in my book.


No wrong.


http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-5-pc-gets-4k-support-and-first-person-mode/
WINNING.


----------



## D007 (Nov 4, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No wrong.
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-5-pc-gets-4k-support-and-first-person-mode/
> WINNING.



As long as third person is still there. idc.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, it's like The Elder Scrolls where you can play third person or first person.  I suspect the mechanics in third person will be better than first kind of like in TES, the mechanics in first are always better than third.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 4, 2014)

Gonna be awesome.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 5, 2014)

D007 said:


> My opinion is wrong?
> I disagree. I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to have an opinion and if it is FPS, I won't even buy it.
> 
> So it's a fact.
> It's it's an FPS, it has absolutely failed in my book.


Can't say your opinion is fact until you provide evidence, which you can't as the PC version isn't out. Keeping one's opinion onion to themselves is how no one looks like an @$$.


----------



## DayKnight (Nov 5, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Can't say your opinion is fact until you provide evidence, which you can't as the PC version isn't out. Keeping one's opinion onion to themselves is how no one looks like an @$$.



I keep my opinion carrot.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 5, 2014)

it be like the rest ( except the 1st and 2snd GTA ) it be 3rd person movement with 1st person shooting.

And if it turned out to be 3rd throughout it may as well stay on consoles.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't wait! I'm totally going to start a gang.. that wears majestic wolf t-shirts.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Apu will be enough to play


----------



## Steevo (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmmm....


17 months for first person.


Skyrim already has 4K, much better graphics thanks to modding community, first and third person. Released the same day for all platforms.


GTA 5 needs to cost $19.99


Also.


Video editor.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-live/movie-maker


BAM Apple< ITS FREE!!!!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 5, 2014)

DayKnight said:


> I keep my opinion carrot.


Reason I say "opinion onion" is because it doesn't matter where and how, someone is going to get all butt-hurt and cry over an opinion that they don't like.


----------



## z1tu (Nov 5, 2014)

What's with all the fuss? It will still have third person mode. I like how first person looks but I can see the game was designed for third person so I'll still be playing the ol' fashioned way. Actually the old fashioned way would be top down but nevermind 



Steevo said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 17 months for first person.
> ...



It will probably cost like any other triple A game at launch $50-$60/50-60 Eur . And people will still buy it even if it came out a year and a half ago. If you wait a few months more, I bet you can find it for less but I'll doubt you would be seeing it for $20 anytime soon after the release so good luck on waiting another year.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow relax guys First Person is an option for the guys that want it ,Don`t worry all you 3rd person players it is still there out of box,In the Options menu is thee check for first person ,Yes it has taken a long time for release on PC ,Maybe you guys would think they rushed it out to meet demands for the 2nd gen consoles (which came out 1 year ago)   Just saying stuff i have heard from beta testers ...................Lips sealed ......................


----------



## mroofie (Nov 5, 2014)

erocker said:


> I can't wait! I'm totally going to start a gang.. that wears majestic wolf t-shirts.


I will be waiting


----------



## RCoon (Nov 5, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 17 months for first person.
> ...



Chill your beans with the language, I know it doesn't seem like much, but I've been warned for less.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 5, 2014)

> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 17 months for first person.


Well after seeing this I think it was worth the wait.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2014)

FPS + Oculus Rift = WIN!  My pc is shaking in fear.. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, that first person footage looks amazing. The crotch rocket had me on the edge of my seat. I can see myself dying a few times enjoying a first person ride on one of those.


----------



## bhaalkc (Nov 6, 2014)

i think i will play it on max, no aa in full hd with no problems....


----------



## HammerON (Nov 6, 2014)

I never have cared for third-person games. The ability to play in FPS mode might have me take a second look at this game (never played a Grand Theft Auto game)...


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 18, 2014)

Get high an play as a chicken










http://www.polygon.com/2014/11/18/7242479/gta-5-ps4-xbox-one-video-play-as-chicken-grand-theft-auto


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah seen Nerdist stream the PS4 version of the game, 1st person is awesome looking(they redid the whole game basically just for this) and the ability to switch between them while driving is just like it would be in say Dayz mod  i might just buy it for PC when it comes out


----------



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2014)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Wow relax guys First Person is an option for the guys that want it ,Don`t worry all you 3rd person players it is still there out of box,In the Options menu is thee check for first person ,Yes it has taken a long time for release on PC ,Maybe you guys would think they rushed it out to meet demands for the 2nd gen consoles (which came out 1 year ago)   Just saying stuff i have heard from beta testers ...................Lips sealed ......................



Well i hope it's restricted on PvP as we all know 3rd person makes a game real easy.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 19, 2014)

Rockstars glorious scheme to not release this game for PC. Impossible.


----------



## mroofie (Nov 19, 2014)

lol even after the release of the next gen gta v 

There is still no system requirements released by rockstar for pc 

how long must we wait for such small info 



AsRock said:


> Well i hope it's restricted on PvP as we all know 3rd person makes a game real easy.


no thanks or at least give the option for 3rd person as well !!


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2014)

Quad core CPU (AMD FX or Intel i5)
8gb RAM
Nvidia GTX 760 / AMD r9 280
50gb HDD space

I made it up, but expect around that. It shouldn't be too hard to figure out by basing the stats off other games.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2014)

mroofie said:


> lol even after the release of the next gen gta v
> 
> There is still no system requirements released by rockstar for pc
> 
> ...



What i was getting at was allowing 1st and 3rd person would be un fair to those who only play 1st person. There fore should be a option to allow both or one or the other.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2014)

You can switch between the two but I don't think there is an "on the fly switching".. which would be nice. But in multiplayer, if you're really concerned about getting killed just play in 3rd person. I'm positive with the PC version that we'll be able to set things up to switch modes on the fly with macros if need be.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, I hope I can play it with decent settings and respectable frame rates with GTX770m, i7 4700hq and 16GB ram.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 19, 2014)

GTA Online transfer issues are all fixed

Yesterday, Rockstar announced they fixed the issues that prevented some PlayStation 3 owners from transfering their gameplay to the PlayStation 4 version of the game. Today, the developers announced the Xbox 360 transfer to Xbox One is all fixed too.

http://www.polygon.com/2014/11/19/7246039/rockstar-gta-online-transfer-issues-are-all-fixed


----------



## mroofie (Nov 19, 2014)

AsRock said:


> What i was getting at was allowing 1st and 3rd person would be un fair to those who only play 1st person. There fore should be a option to allow both or one or the other.


oh I see my bad :/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2014)

erocker said:


> You can switch between the two but I don't think there is an "on the fly switching".. which would be nice. But in multiplayer, if you're really concerned about getting killed just play in 3rd person. I'm positive with the PC version that we'll be able to set things up to switch modes on the fly with macros if need be.



I'd be surprised if there wasn't on the fly switching. When I thought of 1st person mode, right away I thought of it as a novelty. I mean watch that guy driving the crotch rocket in the trailer, that just isn't going to get you far. Cool, will be good for some situations, but for the most part, 3rd person will be a better way to play with first person left for the immersion factor. If it wasn't swappable with a hotkey I would really be surprised.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2014)

I cannot wait to play the multiplayer with the Deez Nutz crew. Its going to be epic.


EDIT: Does anyone know if the multiplayer is going to be FPS also?


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 24, 2015)

Awwww sheeeeeeeeet they did it again
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?ne...pril 14th - Online Heists Confirmed At Launch

It seems it will be delayed until April 14th.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 24, 2015)

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...t=heistspc&utm_campaign=gtavheistspc_02242015


----------



## natr0n (Feb 24, 2015)

They be trollin


P4-630 said:


> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...t=heistspc&utm_campaign=gtavheistspc_02242015


----------



## AsRock (Feb 24, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Awwww sheeeeeeeeet they did it again
> http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=16098&game=Grand Theft Auto V&title=Grand Theft Auto V PC Delayed Until April 14th - Online Heists Confirmed At Launch
> 
> It seems it will be delayed until April 14th.




That's Awesome, sorry but the longer it takes the better.

Although i would not mind seeing if the driving sucks still like it did on the consoles, and by what i seen though video's i have not been to impressed by the physics of the game.

Been having a blast with GTA4 all over again but in 4K .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2015)

Bwahah! I have been ballin with the PS4 for ever now. You guys need just go buy a console and join the true master race!


----------



## mroofie (Feb 24, 2015)

natr0n said:


> They be trollin


lol natron


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 24, 2015)

> Been having a blast with GTA4 all over again but in 4K .


I might have to give GTA 4 a go. I haven't played it yet.


> Bwahah! I have been ballin with the PS4 for ever now. You guys need just go buy a console and join the true master race!


Believe me I thought about it, but the PS 4 is 536$ and no XB1 for sale. And to make things worse I have a TV similar to this so that is not an option: XD


----------



## mroofie (Feb 24, 2015)

AsRock said:


> That's Awesome, sorry but the longer it takes the better.
> 
> Although i would not mind seeing if the driving sucks still like it did on the consoles, and by what i seen though video's i have not been to impressed by the physics of the game.
> 
> Been having a blast with GTA4 all over again but in 4K .


lol 4k what's your fps ?
is it something like 10 ?


----------



## 64K (Feb 24, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Bwahah! I have been ballin with the PS4 for ever now. You guys need just go buy a console and join the true master race!




Behold the glorious Console Gaming Master Race in all it's glory




I turn it on. It not play game. What do I do?


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Bwahah! I have been ballin with the PS4 for ever now. You guys need just go buy a console and join the true master race!


I tried... But my credit card company refused to accept that I would buy such a lowly item on my platinum card.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 24, 2015)

"paying for online" lolololol


----------



## mroofie (Feb 24, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> "paying for online" lolololol


tell em goku


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> "paying for online" lolololol



you are like a battered spouse. you keep thinking your PC overlords will change for the better but you are continuously let down. i would much rather play the game on console which is excellent than wait for an eternity it to be slightly better on PC.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 24, 2015)

mroofie said:


> lol 4k what's your fps ?
> is it something like 10 ?



Just shows what you know.


----------



## mroofie (Feb 25, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> you are like a battered spouse. you keep thinking your PC overlords will change for the better but you are continuously let down. i would much rather play the game on console which is excellent than wait for an eternity it to be slightly better on PC.


slightly?? :0
what you smoking cuzz i want some too O.O



AsRock said:


> Just shows what you know.


You didn't get the joke


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2015)

mroofie said:


> slightly?? :0
> what you smoking cuzz i want some too O.O
> 
> 
> You didn't get the joke



Hardly a joke, i only see your lack of knowledge.


----------



## mroofie (Feb 25, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Just shows what you know.





AsRock said:


> Hardly a joke, i only see your lack of knowledge.


Butthurt much ? :0
so not knowing the fps of gta iv on 4k suddenly relates to the lack of knowledge?
That some nice logic you've got there


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Grand Theft Auto V PC 60 Frames-Per-Second Trailer

http://www.rockstargames.com/videos/video/11267
*
Another video
http://www.rockstargames.com/


----------



## Steevo (Apr 2, 2015)

There was a glitch on the money, what appears to be a black triangle. 

Looks good otherwise, except the price still,


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2015)

This game is old news now. People have moved on.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> This game is old news now. People have moved on.


Only you n00b.

I can't believe how much better GTA V looks on the superior PC. I mean, wow! M$ and Sony should be issuing partial refunds to the poor console peasants. Poor, poor.. console peasants.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 2, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> This game is old news now. People have moved on.




GTA V looks far better on PC then on any console


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> GTA V looks far better on PC then on any console



Of course it looks better on PC. Too bad you can't play it.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 2, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Of course it looks better on PC. Too bad you can't play it.



And why is that


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> And why is that



Because it isn't out yet?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 2, 2015)

April 14, we don't have to wait that much longer


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 2, 2015)

I think I'm ready. 4,2GHz quad core, 18GB of RAM and I think graphic card should be enough for 1080p. Though I'm planning to upgrade it when R9-390 comes out anyway, so that shouldn't be an issue anyway...


----------



## natr0n (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.rockstargames.com/videos/video/11267

very very excite


----------



## AsRock (Apr 3, 2015)

natr0n said:


> http://www.rockstargames.com/videos/video/11267
> 
> very very excite



Meh


----------



## Finners (Apr 4, 2015)

I think its using that newer DRM which has proven difficult to crack, cant remember where i read that though. 

As the preloads on steam are starting from the 7th the crackers will have their hands on it a week before release so there's a good chance it could be cracked and on sites before the official release date.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2015)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> i am wondering, how much will it take for pirates to crack it and leechers to leech it.
> 
> any thoughts? just out of curiosity


No.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2015)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> no what? piracy will always be part of the mankind. if you enjoy the product, you can always buy it. simple as that... i buy everything i use just to support developers.
> GTA V is a pretty much drama so far, so i was wondering about piracy world, as most of the gamers have been disappointed because of these delays..



piracy talk is frowned upon at TPU...








@erocker beats us at night


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Apr 4, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> piracy talk is frowned upon at TPU...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops, didnt know that. apologises!


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 4, 2015)

> I think its using that newer DRM which has proven difficult to crack, cant remember where i read that though.
> 
> As the preloads on steam are starting from the 7th the crackers will have their hands on it a week before release so there's a good chance it could be cracked and on sites before the official release date.


Just like anything in life the Denuvo DRM is hard but not impossible to crack. I heard about it being possible, but it took 115 days to crack FIFA so in that long period of time the game will drop it's price anyway so you can buy it. It's been almost a month and Battlefield Hardline still hasn't been cracked. It's best to wait a little longer and get it a bit cheaper. On TOT in the latest Best deals of the month video you could find Hardline for 39.99$ which is awesome.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 4, 2015)

GTA5 looks awesome on the PS4. So much better than the PS3 when i beat it on that system. Looking at PC screens and videos it's very clear that Rockstar really improved the visuals yet again. Anyone who has not played this gem of a game is really missing out. I cannot wait to play this on PC. This was one of the best games of 2013, 2014 and now 2015. They must be making a killing on this title. How often do games get three releases in three years? lol The game is so good though that for a first I actually don't mind this sort of marketing.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 4, 2015)

Im going to buy it on PC, no doubt of that, did some upgrades to handle it, and I can afford it, but I will NOT pay for it right out of the chute, its a year and a half old game. I would have been happy with a few less visuals and able to play it last year, then either release a upgrade so you can have the pretties, or let the mod community have at it. 

As of right now, 10 days before release we have no reviews, no performance tests, no configuration tests, nothing, and for that Rockstar can still suck my balls if they want me to preorder it. Hell, I will go buy a $60 bottle of scotch instead and enjoy it while I play the hundreds of other games I have available, mod my other games and go buy a nice telescope for me the kids before I buy it.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 4, 2015)

I too am not buying it at release. I don't agree that it is not worth the cost of entry because it is without a doubt but I have not beaten it on PS4 yet because I have too many games going on at one time. Once I beat it on PS4 I will then buy it on PC and if I catch it on sale so much the better.


----------



## prodigal penguin (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd rather it be a decent PC port than a shitty modern day port tbh, I'd rather wait.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 5, 2015)

What is a shitty modern day port?


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 5, 2015)

I finished the game on PS3. Wonder what will they add more to the game in the PC version (with the exception of huge graphics improvement - a lot of high detail eye candy).


----------



## silkstone (Apr 5, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Looks good otherwise, except the price still,



$45 isn't bad for a AAA title.

I paid much more for Civ: BE only for it to be discounted a couple of weeks later before I'd even started to play


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 5, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> What is a shitty modern day port?


Need for Speed Rivals


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 5, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> What is a shitty modern day port?



The one that has shitty mouse support, shitty FOV angle with no option to change it without hacking half of the game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2015)

no real incentive to pre-order other than some in-game cash (that promotion is now over). I hope the port is good.. the game has been delayed a lot.

just FYI there is single player DLC in the pipe.


----------



## 64K (Apr 5, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> I finished the game on PS3. Wonder what will they add more to the game in the PC version (with the exception of huge graphics improvement - a lot of high detail eye candy).



The mod community will give us much more. This game is going to be PC Game of the year or close to it. I will wait until the patches and mods are released and buy it on a Steam sale for $10 or maybe $20.

Edit:


WhiteNoise said:


> What is a shitty modern day port?



I'm looking at you Assassin's Creed: Unity.


Edit: For anyone that might not have heard, if you pre-ordered the game you can start pre-downloading tomorrow. That's probably a good thing for people with not so good internet connection. The game will require 65 GB drive space but I'm sure it will be compressed for downloading. These games are getting huge pretty quick. Star Citizen developers say their game will probably be 100 GB . It seems like not too long ago games were around 15 GB.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2015)

64K said:


> Edit: For anyone that might not have heard, if you pre-ordered the game you can start pre-downloading tomorrow. That's probably a good thing for people with not so good internet connection. The game will require 65 GB drive space but I'm sure it will be compressed for downloading. These games are getting huge pretty quick. Star Citizen developers say their game will probably be 100 GB . It seems like not too long ago games were around 15 GB.



Actually the size is 59GB, downloading now, max 5.7MB/s and I have a 50mb fiber connection.


----------



## Finners (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks like I won't get my key until the 11th, hopefully the rush would have died down and I'll be able to download it over the weekend quicker.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2015)

I downloaded the game at work and took less than 12 minutes. If you want to move it to other machines just copy the depotcache folder out of steam to another PC with steam.


----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> I downloaded the game at work and took less than 12 minutes. If you want to move it to other machines just copy the depotcache folder out of steam to another PC with steam.



Sheesh, no wonder I don't have much internets. You have it all.  When I do get the game it will take me about 36 hours to download 59 GB but it doesn't really matter because if I like the game I just keep it on my HDD to play again later without having to download again.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> I downloaded the game at work and took less than 12 minutes. If you want to move it to other machines just copy the depotcache folder out of steam to another PC with steam.



You must be very close to a steam server.
I had about 5.8MB/s while I have a 50Mb fiber connection.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 8, 2015)

> took less than 12 minutes


It would take me more time to go buy an physical copy let alone download it. You are one lucky man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> You must be very close to a steam server.
> I had about 5.8MB/s while I have a 50Mb fiber connection.





Devon68 said:


> It would take me more time to go buy an physical copy let alone download it. You are one lucky man.



1Gbs connection and I used the atlanta server (about 75 miles away) it was going around 40-50MBPS.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 8, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> 1Gbs connection and I used the atlanta server (about 75 miles away) it was going around 40-50MBPS.


 
Wow!  And I thought I was doing good with my connection to the Atlanta Server downloding at 7.9MB/s!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.pcgamer.com/why-gta-5-pc-is-the-definitive-version-of-rockstars-epic/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Found these 3Difed new screens, figured some here might enjoy them.


Spoiler


----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2015)

This may have already been said in a link (some are blocked where I work) but I'm seeing estimates that Rockstar has shipped around 45 million copies of GTA V and I saw an article posted a year ago on Forbes that it had already generated over 2 billion dollars is sales. Where this game sales will end up will be staggering. The only thing that will beat it...........GTA VI of course.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2015)

*GTA 5 PC graphics options in full*

Video memory slider: shows you how much video memory is being used in MB. 
Ignore suggested limits option: game detects your setup automatically, but you can push your system further if you like.
Options for screen type, aspect ratio and refresh rate. 
DirectX Version Output monitor: 1-3 
Anti-aliasing: FXAA, MSAA and Nvidia TXAA supported. 
Pause game on focus loss. 
Scaling bars for population density, population variety and distance scaling. 
Texture quality: normal to very high. 
Shader quality: normal to very high. 
Shadow quality: normal to very high. 
Reflection quality: normal to very high.
Reflection MSAA
Water quality: normal to very high. 
Particles quality: normal to very high. 
Grass quality: normal to very high. 
Soft shadows options: softer, softest, AMD CHS, Nvidia PCSS
Post FX options: up to ultra.
Motion blur strength: scaling bar. 
In-game depth of field effects: on/off. 
Anisotropic filtering: up to x16 .
Ambient occlusion options.
Tesellation options.

Advanced graphics
Long shadows: on/off. 
High resolution shadows: on/off. 
High detail streaming while flying: on/off. 
Extended distance scaling bar. 
Extended shadow distance bar. 
Benchmark testing.

http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-5-pc-graphics-options-in-full/


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 8, 2015)

Am I the only one that thinks that pre-loading a game you've already bought, and having the data sitting on your PC, unusable, is stupid? Like, I own this game...if the game is on MY pc already, why can I not play it? Because some random date must pass? When it's been delayed already? Why must I wait? THIS ND Similar things are why PC gaming doesn't get wider adoption, and consoles are so popular. Ain't no pre-loading on consoles...


----------



## Steevo (Apr 8, 2015)

I love all the performance tests done so far, and the benchmark results. Good reason to preorder it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that pre-loading a game you've already bought, and having the data sitting on your PC, unusable, is stupid? Like, I own this game...if the game is on MY pc already, why can I not play it? Because some random date must pass? When it's been delayed already? Why must I wait? THIS ND Similar things are why PC gaming doesn't get wider adoption, and consoles are so popular. Ain't no pre-loading on consoles...



I have 2 TB of space  it can sit there patiently until release. I just wanted to take advantage of the speeds I get at work to download it then move it to my home PC.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, us downloading it isn't what bothers me...it's the fact they don't give us the full game when clearly they could have.


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 9, 2015)

They want to maximize sales and hype. Game is entertainment industry too. Some dates are better than the others.


----------



## erixx (Apr 9, 2015)

just like shops that have the dvd's but cannot sell them or movie cinemas that have the latest movie waiting for the "great day". Welcome to the world of trade&business gurus!

BTW, regarding graphics: Is thsi supposed to be the best looking game ever, until now? All the buzz makes it sound like that, but the 60 frames youtube video does not look specially good! Or?
(And I don't believe game$ magazine$ days before launch!!)


----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2015)

I really hope they release a small standalone benchmark.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 11, 2015)

natr0n said:


> I really hope they release a small standalone benchmark.




From all indications, Max Payne 3 isn't far off.  Given GTA V will be open world, so the load will be more strenuous.


----------



## Finners (Apr 11, 2015)

natr0n said:


> I really hope they release a small standalone benchmark.



Do you mean a benchmarking tool for the game or a benchmark which people who do not own the game can download? 

The game seems to have a built in benchmark.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2015)

bpgt64 said:


> From all indications, Max Payne 3 isn't far off.  Given GTA V will be open world, so the load will be more strenuous.



That's true. It would be cool if they could do like a small section of a street or something. Then again the assets are gigantic.



Finners said:


> Do you mean a benchmarking tool for the game or a benchmark which people who do not own the game can download?
> 
> The game seems to have a built in benchmark.



A bench for peeps who do not own it; I meant.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 12, 2015)

You all lucky to have such fast connections :\
I was supposed to get the physical copy (staggering 7 disc) but it seems more expensive here, unlike other games in which physical copies are usually less expensive











inb4 spending around an hour testing or tweaking the game first before actually playing it


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2015)

So, yeah, minimum requirement is a 9800GT.  I just happen to have one of those laying around...


----------

